# How do you output individual scenes as separate videos?



## PatrickTR (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi,

I want to record myself playing guitar from two separate angles - one on the webcam and one on my camera (via IV Cam). I have managed to get both cameras working and recording but they are recording as one stream, i.e. the output video contains both streams. I want to be able to edit the subsequent output (two videos I’m thinking … cam 1, cam 2) into one chronologically coherent single video whilst switch between both cameras.

There's lot's of stuff on separating audio but I can't find anything on video - can anyone point me in the right direction or am I trying to use the wrong tool?

Thanks.
Patrick.


----------



## koala (Aug 31, 2020)

OBS is not able to output more than 1 stream at a time. If you want to record 2 different scenes at the same time, you need to run multiple instances of OBS. One instance records one scene, the other instance records the other scene.

People also created workarounds. For example, if you want to create 2 different 1920x1080 videos, you can instead create one 3840x1080 video with both camera sources side by side in the same scene. In postprocessing, you split this 3840x1080 video to 2x 1920x1080 again by cropping the video accordingly in the postprocessing software.


----------



## Old Desert Lizard (Aug 31, 2020)

If you have a camera that records video, just set it up to record separately. Then in your editing software in post-production, import the OBS file and the video from your external camera. Be sure to do an audio/video “hand clap” at the beginning to sync it all. 

I use Adobe Premiere Pro – it’s pretty easy in there. I haven’t done this a lot, but it works. I set up my Canon and my  iphone to record from three angles, and imported all three into Premier Pro.


----------



## JoostH (Sep 24, 2020)

I've done a quick experiment using NDI that seems to work nicely. With this plugin: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-ndi-newtek-ndi™-integration-into-obs-studio.528/ you can create simultaneous NDI streams for any OBS scene that you like. With NDI Studio Monitor you can view AND record every NDI stream separately. The nice thing about NDI is that you can offload the recording task to one or more other computers in your local  network.


----------



## Tangential (Sep 24, 2020)

JoostH said:


> I've done a quick experiment using NDI that seems to work nicely. With this plugin: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-ndi-newtek-ndi™-integration-into-obs-studio.528/ you can create simultaneous NDI streams for any OBS scene that you like. With NDI Studio Monitor you can view AND record every NDI stream separately. The nice thing about NDI is that you can offload the recording task to one or more other computers in your local  network.


That's really interesting. Does it stream the scene the whole time, whether it is the active program scene?


----------



## JoostH (Sep 24, 2020)

It streams all selected scenes the whole time, no matter if they are active or not. It comes at the cost of CPU load and network bandwidth though. You can tell OBS to create a NDI stream for a scene by adding a filter to it (comes with the plugin).


----------



## FerretBomb (Sep 24, 2020)

Do be aware that NDI is a VERY heavy beast when it comes to network load.
Have a full gigabit LAN. 100B-T isn't going to cut it. And only expect to be able to push a handful of NDI streams before your network is flooded.


----------



## JoostH (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, I agree. In my experience, NDI takes roughly 30Mbps per stream, but I guess that depends on the quality settings. I limit myself to HD, no 4K. I run routinely 5 such streams on a (wired) Gigabit LAN without problems.


----------



## matias_pl (Jan 15, 2021)

obs-gstreamer gained filtering capabilities last week. I guess it can be used for recording and/or streaming out scenes or sources too. Mind that there won't be any audio there, because of how OBS currently works (source audio is enabled and disabled based on their visibility on program).


----------



## OBS_User#1097 (Apr 22, 2021)

PatrickTR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to record myself playing guitar from two separate angles - one on the webcam and one on my camera (via IV Cam). I have managed to get both cameras working and recording but they are recording as one stream, i.e. the output video contains both streams. I want to be able to edit the subsequent output (two videos I’m thinking … cam 1, cam 2) into one chronologically coherent single video whilst switch between both cameras.
> 
> ...


----------



## ysf.d (Aug 29, 2021)

PatrickTR said:


> There's lot's of stuff on separating audio but I can't find anything on video - can anyone point me in the right direction or am I trying to use the wrong tool?
> 
> Thanks.
> Patrick.


Yes i agree, i search this forum and a quick google search but cant find a solution for this option
I'm thinking of bringing this issue up again by sending a message from time to time.


----------

